# Say Goodbye to your triangle mounts!!



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

I removed my triangle and mounts prior to drop off to be safe. The mounts were installed with a simple phillips screwdriver (tool kit in trunk worked perfectly).


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of leaving my triangle & first aid kit with the car when I drop off. I might have weight issues flying out of Munich. Any problems with that other than they might not be there when I take redelivery at the PCD?


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Wine-O said:


> I'm thinking of leaving my triangle & first aid kit with the car when I drop off. I might have weight issues flying out of Munich. Any problems with that other than they might not be there when I take redelivery at the PCD?


The first aid kit is really light. Barely any weight at all so if room isn't an issue it can be taken.

The warning triangle does have some weight to it but it would fit in a back pack or similar sized bags qualifying as a personal item and brought onto the plane to save weight for the check in bag if u r concerned with being overweight.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Lionnutz said:


> The first aid kit is really light. Barely any weight at all so if room isn't an issue it can be taken.


Just make sure to remove the scissors from the kit if you're packing it as carry-on.


----------



## minus9 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> I'm thinking of leaving my triangle & first aid kit with the car when I drop off. I might have weight issues flying out of Munich. Any problems with that other than they might not be there when I take redelivery at the PCD?


What a thread dig-up from the past...

The first aid kit is pretty light, you should be able to swing it.

The triangle pack in the case is heavy. There is a good chance it won't be there when you get the car weeks from now.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

minus9 said:


> What a thread dig-up from the past...
> 
> The first aid kit is pretty light, you should be able to swing it.
> 
> The triangle pack in the case is heavy. There is a good chance it won't be there when you get the car weeks from now.


I just may take that chance. What are the odds?


----------



## DerKurbis (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got my M235i back from ED yesterday. They did indeed remove my triangle mounts. The screws were still there though. I did find that it's VERY easy to fashion a new mount for the triangle, using the existing recess. I just used some accessory webbing from my camping kit with some eyelets and plastic buckles. Easy as pie. I had to use some different screws, since my eyelets were just a touch too small for the existing screws, but whatever.

http://imgur.com/a/ZEp7x


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

lexvectigal said:


> I've attached a picture of the triangle mount bracket. There are two of these installed on the inside of the trunk lid and the triangle attaches to them. Not sure if it varies for different models, but it's part number 51497167548 for my car (per RealOEM).


I appreciate the information. Mine were mounted with Torx screws, and I did not have a Torx wrench with me when we dropped the car, so it looks like I'm probably going to have to buy a pair of brackets.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

SJAPoc said:


> I was going to remove the mounts just in case from my F33, but then found they had used Torx screws and I only had a Phillips. So I printed some instructions to leave in the vehicle: Leave Front License Plate attached and rear inside trunk; Do not affix side M-Performance Stickers with MPPK Installation; And folded up a sheet asking to keep the brackets in place inside where the warning triangle would have fit. The brackets were still in place, but I would think that they do not remove them anyway. There is a recess in the trunk lid interior where the triangle fits and the brackets are located.
> 
> Strange that someone reported that the triangle and first aid kit was not included in their Munich delivery. These are required in Europe.


Our DS almost forgot to give us the Euro map USB stick. I asked about it and he stated that he forgot and will retrieve it.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

My F30 didn't have the mounts but I luckily remembered to take them off the E90. The smarter thing would have been to take them off in Europe.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

August 2014 Delivery on a 328i. We took the first aid kit and the warning triangle/case with us. Left the mounting brackets as-is in the vehicle.

Re-delivery in November 2014. Both mounting brackets had been removed/stolen.

- V


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

When we took redelivery of Mrs. ZTR's vehicle, the brackets were still in place.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Wine-O said:


> I'm thinking of leaving my triangle & first aid kit with the car when I drop off. I might have weight issues flying out of Munich. Any problems with that other than they might not be there when I take redelivery at the PCD?


They will not be in your car when you pick it up. The Germans are thorough and meticulous.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

pharding said:


> They will not be in your car when you pick it up. The Germans are thorough and meticulous.


My wife took them out of the car and stuffed them in a piece of luggage while I was inside doing the drop off paperwork. Bracket was intact when I picked up.


----------

